# Punxsutawney Phil, might be right



## Junkrunner (Feb 5, 2011)

I saw my first groundhog of 2011, clearin his burrow yesterday. Sucker still pretty fat also. Then about an hour later I saw my first robin of 2011... :msp_smile:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope he is, But lookin outside right now it looks like he's wrong.


----------

